
Covid-19: Germany's R number rockets again – from 1.79 to 2.88 - finphil
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-germanys-r-number-rockets-again-from-1-79-to-2-88-12012143
======
croes
"Since case numbers in Germany are at a low level overall, local outbreaks
have a relatively strong influence on the value of the reproduction number,
explained the RKI."

